# Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy (2011 Film)



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

Really, really enjoyed this series.

Looking forward to the film adaptation a lot


----------



## baldrick (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah, i haven't seen the series but I have read the book and I'm really looking forward to the film.


----------



## Voley (Sep 12, 2011)

I saw a bit on BBC about the film recently and thought it looked really good.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 13, 2011)

It's got good reviews but I can't see Oldman bettering Guinness' portrayal of Smiley.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2011)

redsquirrel said:


> It's got good reviews but I can't see Oldman bettering Guinness' portrayal of Smiley.



Probably not but I can think of worse actors to take on the role


----------



## Cloo (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking forward to the film - proposing it as our first attempt to go out and leave the baby with grandparents, in fact. I'm not a big one for going to films because I like specific actors, but this has several actors I like to watch - Oldman, Benedict Cumberbatch, Colin Firth, Tom Hardy and Mark Strong are always good value, IMO.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thread forked (5 year old tv thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/tinker-tailor-soldier-spy.104623/)


----------



## Belushi (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking forward to it, but yes can't imagine they can better one of the very best tv series ever made.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 13, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Not sure if I want to see this.

_Certainly _couldn't convince Artichoke to see it with me 

Something strikes me as profoundly wrong about reducing the whole huge shebannigans to the length, simplicity and explosiveness of a single film.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2011)

Gary Oldman


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 13, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Gary Oldman


 
Biddlybee!  

You're a married woman.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 13, 2011)

I would have had Stephen Rea as Smiley


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I would have had Stephen Rea as Smiley


i would have had leslie philips as smiley


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 13, 2011)

I was explaining to the missus that Rea's Gatehouse character reminded me of Smiley, so I said I show her a google image of him but I forgot he was George and typed in Guy, instead


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I was explaining to the missus that Rea's Gatehouse character reminded me of Smiley, so I said I show her a google image of him but I forgot he was George and typed in Guy, instead


----------



## Balbi (Sep 13, 2011)

Rea wouldn't want to get typecast that easily.

Gatehouse was scarily evil, loved that series


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 13, 2011)

Balbi said:


> Rea wouldn't want to get typecast that easily.
> 
> Gatehouse was scarily evil, loved that series



Totally. The most stunning ep was the Gatehouse versus Glickman one. Watching the trailer for TTSS, it has that middle aged spy thing feel to it that I liked in Shadow Line. Will defo go to see this at the pictures.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 13, 2011)

Yep. Monday afternoon for me


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 13, 2011)

Yer, I was going to see it next week but the missus is taking her friend up the cotswolds and won't let me do it on my own. I can't remember the last Oldman film I saw on the big screen...


----------



## Balbi (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish my missus would let me take her friend up the cotswolds


----------



## discokermit (Sep 13, 2011)

from the trailers it appears oldman is doing an alec guinness impression. twat.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 14, 2011)

Started watching the Guinness series at about 9pm, and Gerald has JUST walked into the safe house


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 14, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Something strikes me as profoundly wrong about reducing the whole huge shebannigans to the length, simplicity and explosiveness of a single film.


*likes* After all these years you finally post something that makes sense.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 14, 2011)

I will go and see it but I am another one who struggles to understand how they can do it justice in a single 90-120 minute film either (not sure how long it will be but I am guessing it will fall between the two).


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

Booked to go at the Ritzy tonight so will reserve judgement. #


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 23, 2011)

Seen it and not impressed. To much style over substance for my liking.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2011)

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/505...eries_-_Tinker__Tailor__Soldier__Spy_(7_episo

series^^^


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 23, 2011)

I enjoyed it. Never ever saw the TV series though, so didn't have much of an idea about the story, but I had read that Le Carre based the character of his spy on Kim Philby.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 23, 2011)

The Guinness version is under a fiver on Amazon - Smiley's People the same. Almost 12 hours of classic drama for the price of a cinema ticket:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=tinker taylor&tag=googhydr-21&index=dvd&hvadid=9026486705&ref=pd_sl_9kz69uiz9c_b


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2011)

It was okay. I am going to watch again (DVD) as I was a bit tired and possibly not concentrating properly. It is a good film but I think after the book/series I was drawing comparisons rather than watching it as a stand alone film. It is well produced with good acting and genuinely a good espionage film.

As London_Calling said the series on DVD is a better buy for £5 (it is only 5 hours not 12 btw) but I would recommend the film, just maybe not at the cinema.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> As London_Calling said the series on DVD is a better buy for £5 (it is only 5 hours not 12 btw) but I would recommend the film, just maybe not at the cinema.


I said Tinker Tailor and Smiley's People is about 12 hours (for the price of a cinema ticket). It seems the total is 11 hours and 4 minutes.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I said Tinker Tailor and Smiley's People is about 12 hours (for the price of a cinema ticket). It seems the total is 11 hours and 4 minutes.



That DVD is £9 btw


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 24, 2011)

On the link I provided they are both £4.97.

I just need to get on a bit now but thank you for your continued interest.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> On the link I provided they are both £4.97.
> 
> I just need to get on a bit now but thank you for your continued interest.


 
What are you getting on with?


----------



## HAL9000 (Sep 28, 2011)

Whats the song at the end of the film?   Bit too upbeat for a John Le Carre film.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 30, 2011)

> Whats the song at the end of the film? Bit too upbeat for a John Le Carre film.



La Mer - don't know the version but there is one by Charles Trenet which is better known.  I saw this film the other day and absolutely loved it - I thought Gary Oldman's performance was outstanding, he does so little with his face and body but conveys so much.


----------



## tim (Oct 4, 2011)

There wasn't much development of the Bill Hayden  character, hardly the Philbyesque charmer of the series. Also in that rather mundane Budapest scene, the series despite presumably a smaller budget made the equivaqlent Czechoslovakian escapade much more fun, there was no Red Star on the pinacle of the Hungarian parliament. There was one there in 1989 wso I'm sure it was there in 1973. Surely they could hsve photoshoped one on!


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 12, 2011)

Saw this tonight and liked it but I have no comparison as not read book or watched TV series. I'm now going to watch the series and Smileys people.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 12, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Saw this tonight and liked it but I have no comparison as not read book or watched TV series. I'm now going to watch the series and Smileys people.



They're the best thing the BBC ever made, superb television.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 12, 2011)

Never seen the TV series but i really liked the film, great cinematography, well acted - even if cumberbatch was over-egging it a bit.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 12, 2011)

I disliked the film, but then I'm a big fan with the book and the tv adaptation.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 12, 2011)

I really enjoyed it.  I have seen bits and pieces of the TV series, but sadly not all of it but I thought the film had good acting and I liked the little subtleties of it. So many of the big blockbuster spy films give it all away within five minutes or everything is so over the top it made a nice change to have a film that quite quietly told an exciting and brilliant story.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 13, 2011)

I saw the film a couple of weeks ago - thought it was very good.

I remember the TV series but I only saw bits of it so I didn't remember who the 'spy' was.
I bought the complete series DVD from Morrisons for a fiver but I waited until after I'd seen the film to start watching it - just watched the first episode, interesting to see the slight changes in the storyline/ events sequence.


----------



## gosub (Oct 15, 2011)

Thought it was very well done and it was nice to get Guinness out of my head though Oldman resembled Paul. Whitehouse so much I kept expecting to be sold car insurance. Also an odd place to start if they plan on sequels Hong Kong locations changed so much it will be hard to make an honourable schoolboy


----------



## shagnasty (Oct 16, 2011)

The series with sir alec guiness was great mind you needed to concentrate full time .Gary oldman will bring a differerent geogre smiley to the screen,which should be interesting .Also worth listening to are you radio versions of lecarries smiley


----------



## Biglittlefish (Oct 16, 2011)

Really liked this. I was impressed it didn't force a conventional film structure on the script and allowed events to unfold at a subtle pace.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 16, 2011)

Saw it this night, good stuff. Liked the slow pacing, great cinematography.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2011)

Just watched it tonight. Loved it. It's a proper old fashioned, well paced, intelligent drama with sublime photography.


----------



## gosub (Oct 17, 2011)

hounourable schoolboy started on 4 extra this morning


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 17, 2011)

I watched it on the basis that John le Carre was an executive producer and is obv. bright enough to not let them completely destroy his work. Given it's a 440-page spy novel, firstly reduced to a 5-and-a-bit hour tv adaption, then a 4-hour radio adaption and now a 120-minute multiplex adaption, it works well enough. In terms of themes and plotlines, it's a bit like a drum and bass remix of Ode To Joy, but it has the major plot points and it's somewhat atmospheric.

I'm sure it'll be the start of a successful - if relatively brief - franchise.

(((Harp lager)))


----------

